# expat areas NOT ATHENS



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all 

we are currently in spain but really missing life in greece
our current plan is to buy a flat in scotland for the summer months and december and to continue homeschooling our kids for flexibility (as well as other reasons)

we are looking to move to a part of greece near an airport (the closer the better as my husband travels very frequently for work, prices not a factor as his company pays for it) with some expats

we tried living in lakonia where my family lives but it was just too remote there was little to nothing for the kids to do and no one for my husband to speak with

our top choices based off of internet research are 

corfu and crete
specific towns and areas suggestions would be appreciated

but i keep hearing about stoupa? is this a real actual expat community? we lived fairly near kalamata and i had never heard of it until recently!!!

efharistoume 
any and all information greatly appreciated


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

My wife and I just moved to Crete from the States, it is pretty amazing here! Chania is the closest airport, which has a good selection of non-stop flights to destinations around Europe. There is a good sized ex-pat community in the Apokournou area (a district of the Chania area - a few KMs East of town), although most of them are retirees. My wife and I are in our mid to late 30s, and work via the internet. 
Good luck on the move!
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

if your considering the Thessaloniki area - here a a few ideas.
Panorama and Kalomeria are both nice places, and should you check out the region - both are worth spending a day getting a feel for before deciding on. Panorama is rather upper class and has fantastic views. I worked there for years and never met anyone who could not speak English, there are a number of expats and activities such as book clubs are easy to find. you will however rely on your car, even for play dates. 

you didn't say how old your kids were, but I'm assuming they are young as you didn't set their friends as a priority as you did with your husband. however, you obviously want them to feel at home - not growing up feeling the stress of being foreign. Obviously, they will need to make some friends. In the UK, getting involved in kids extracurricular activities is a good way for parents to integrate - not so much in Greece, but areas differ.

Perea ( sorry, no idea on spelling, follow the coast from the airport , past the military base). this is a fairly new community, sprung up in the last 10 years or so. House prices are fantastic value. Most people moving in do so with a view to providing kids with a good old fashioned upbringing. Therefore, it is characterised with low and middle income families with ambition. Really hard to comute on a daily basis, but a lovely place to raise a family. one way of getting a quick feel for a community is checking the kiosks. A good look at what news papers they stock will tell you a lot about the locals. My sister lived in Parea for about 8 years, the news stands use to have a wide variety of English papers and magazines, now they stock German and Russian. Those non Brit expats do enjoy English conversation. When my husband takes me to places he would like to live, I am most warry of those with no forigne media.
My personal favourite place is Thermi. I like small quite towns in remote locations with strong community spirt, but the reality is you really need to be fluent in Greek to fit in with the community. Thermi is like a market town lost in time with all the benefits of old times. It does however have all the benefits of modern life. You don't have to leave the town for anything, but the airport, the city, the beach, the hospital ... all less than 10 minutes by car. I lived there alone for a year when my husband and I could not find jobs anywhere near each other. I loved by previous house, but it was too remote for an expat with low language skills. Thermi was fantastic. It is easy to make friends - what ever your age. Parks for kids, Young teens hang out happily and safely in the square, coffee shops for the elder "children" and plenty for adulds to do. 


Alternatively, Halkadiki is not too far from the airport. there are many expat communities down the cost, and as it is primarily touristic, everyone speaks English.

All the places I mentioned, you could spend half a day in to decide if they were for you or not. 

Good luck, and do remember - its really hard here to find the perfect place online, but as you are homeschooling and flexible, you have the option to find somewhere OK, while you search for that idea location.

This year for example, my husband and I had a really low budget for our rent. we did however have the luxury of time. All our internet searches over many months, came to nothing. Asking around turned up many options. Constant communication with agents gave us a good idea of the market. But in the end a chance find of a phone number, a quick chat - we now live in a spectacular house within our budget. That's how it is here, so don't get tied to a long contract, loads of potential landlords right now will rent to honest people really cheaply.


----------



## kbushon2006 (Mar 6, 2009)

For those living in Greece from the US, how hard is it to establish residency to get around the 90 day issue? I am considering living there for a few months out of the year when I retire (soonish) and am just starting to do my research so pardon me if this is a dumb question. Also, it appears that Crete is the best place to live. Is that true?


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

kbushon2006 said:


> For those living in Greece from the US, how hard is it to establish residency to get around the 90 day issue? I am considering living there for a few months out of the year when I retire (soonish) and am just starting to do my research so pardon me if this is a dumb question. Also, it appears that Crete is the best place to live. Is that true?


I don't know about establishing residency, but if you can prove you have $$ enough to live without getting a job here, you can apply for a "financial independent" visa. Call the Greek Consulate for more details. Crete is pretty awesome!
Alex


----------



## Caribnsol (Oct 3, 2017)

Alex,

Saw this thread is a little old, but am curious how Chania worked out for you? There is a good chance that I could be transferring to Souda Bay in a few months. Have been there once before, in the 90's, and enjoyed it. Thinking of either in the Old town area or maybe Kalyves.

thanks in advance... Bill


----------

